# Betriebskosten Angelboot



## strignatz (1. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin, 

Ich bin im Moment am überlegen mir innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Jahre ein Boot zu kaufen. Leider ist es mit den Anschaffungskosten, wie ihr sicherlich wisst, nicht getan. 

Angeln würde ich damit hauptsächlich in und um Hamburg. 

Ich gehe jetzt von einem Boot 4,50-5m Länge und 15PS aus (evtl mehr). 

Kann man grob sagen, wie hoch die Nebenkosten für ein Boot sein werden? 

Versicherung
Steuer
Liegeplatz oder Trailer 
Wartung und Reparaturen 


Wäre für eure Hilfe echt dankbar. 


Gruß Marcel


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Hallo Strignats

Deine Kostenrechnug hat 3 Unbekannte und eine Bekannte.
Versicherung: 100 bis 700
Steuern: 0
Liegeplatz: 0 bis 10000
Wartung und Reparaturen: 50 bis 10000
Wenn Du denn unbedingt eine Versicherung haben möchtst liegen die Nebenkosten(ohne Treibstoff) zwischen 100 und 20750€.
Du siehst also, ohne weitere Angaben ist eine Antwort fast unmöglich.

Gruß zokker


----------



## strignatz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Welche Angaben bräuchte man denn, um eine genauere Aussage treffen zu können? 

Einen Liegeplatz für 10k würde ich mir sicherlich nicht holen und 10k Wartungskosten für einen Motor der ich sag jetzt mal 1000€ kostet ist ja auch Quatsch. Dann kauf ich mir lieber einmal im Jahr einen neuen


----------



## sunrise137 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Hi,
hier ein paar Zahlen:
Boot Selection 545 mit 80 PS Mercury 4Takt alles neu in 2014 inkl. 
1, 8tTrailer, Listenpreise ca 33.000 €. 
Liegeplatz auf Trailer in abgeschlossener Halle 480,-€ im Jahr.
Jährl. Inspektion wegen Garantie 200-250,-€.
Vollkasko, Haftpflicht und Allgefahrendeckung für Boot und Trailer 320,-€.
Treibstoff je nach Verbrauch, Reperaturen hoffentlich keine.

Vorher hatte ich ein ca. 25 Jahre altes Boot mit 90 PS 2Takt, da hatte ich die dopppelten Spritkosten und ca. 300-500,-€ für Verschleißteile zusätzlich

Liegeplatz in der Marina brauche ich nicht, mit dem Brenderuptrailer ist das Boot in 10 Minuten im Wasser.Auf Reisen kommen noch die Mehrkosten auf Fähren und Brücken bei der Maut dazu, welche sich aber mit den entfallenden Mitkosten decken. Ausserdem musst du Bedenken, dass du immer ein Auto mit der entsprechenden Anhängelast brauchst.

PS:
Falls du was suchst, ein Kumpel verkauft demnächst ein Konsolenboot mit Trailer komplett. Marke Rainieri mit 60PS Yamaha, ca 150 Betriebsstunden, dürfte bei ca 12000 liegen.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## mlkzander (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

ein boot ist ein fass ohne boden...........


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Hallo Strignatz
 Als Angabe brauchte man noch: soll es ein Wasserlieger werden? Wenn nicht, kannst Du das Boot zu hause parken? 
Schraubst Du selber, oder immer Werkstatt?

Ein Fass ohne Boden, na ich weiß ja nicht. Bei mir ist es sehr übersichtlich.

Anschaffungskosten, Kraftstoff und Kauf von Zubehör (zb Echolot) lassen wir mal außen vor.

Antifoulig (Wasserlieger): jährlich 25€
Getriebeöl : jährlich 10€
Motoröl (4T) : wird alle 2-3 Jahre gewechselt, 20€
Ölfilter : 20€, bei jedem 2ten Ölwechsel
Impeller : 20€, wird bei mir aber nur nach Bedarf gewechselt, hält rund 5 bis 10 Jahre

Bootschuppenvereinsbeitrag : 90€
Grundsteuer für Bootschuppen : zZ 7,18,€
Strom : rund 7€

Kaskoversicherung : 148€

Pflegemitte (Wachs, Fett, Imprägnierzeugs, Gummipflege, usw) : jährlich rund 20€


Bei größeren Booten mit Fäkalientank, Solaranlage mit Batteriebank usw wird es natürlich erheblich teurer.

Gruß zokker


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Es gibt so die Bootsfahrer"weisheit", dass die jährlichen Betriebskosten ca. 10% des Neupreises (nicht Anschaffungs-, sondern Neupreises) betragen.

In wie weit das stimmt - keine Ahnung..

Bei Sunrise Posting siehste ja, dass schon mal ohne Wasserliegeplatz nen Tausender zusammen kommt, was ganz sicher noch lange nicht Obergrenze ist (je nach Gegend (Beliebtheit bei Bootlern) werden da teilweise für Stell- und/oder Liegeplätze noch ganz andere Summen fällig.

Das näxte Problem:
Motoren geht nicht durch fahren kaputt, sondern durch stehen...

So geil es ist, ein eigenes Boot nach eigenen Vorstellungen aus- bzw. aufzurüsten, sollte man immer mal zuerst die Tage ausrechnen, die man im Schnitt pro Jahr wirklich das Boot nutzen KANN..

Denn für nen Tausender (s.o., nur "Nebenkosten" ohne evtl. Reparaturen etc.) kannste auch schon ein paar Tage ein Boot mieten.

Wie das jetzt in/um Hamburg aussieht mit mieten, weiss ich nicht, aber würde mich wundern,wenn da nix zu finden wäre.

Die Überlegung ist also, was ist Dir die Flexibilität des eigenen Bootes (nicht mieten müssen, los wann man will) und der da auch mögliche individuelle Aus/Umbau gegenüber dem mieten wert sind.

Ich habe mein Boot auch verkauft (Ostsee zu weit weg, zu wenig Nutzungstage) und miete lieber, das ist aber ne komplett individuelle Sache, wie oft man raus kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=128566

http://www.bootszentrum-hamburg.de/fuehrerscheinfreies-15ps-motorboot-mieten

http://www.thalmann-boote.de/pages/bootsvermietung/15-ps-fuehrerscheinfrei.php

http://www.motorbootverleihhamburg.de/motorboote/

http://charterboote-hamburg.de/


----------



## strignatz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Also, ich merke schon, von bis ist alles möglich. Die Zahlen von sunrise sind mir zu hoch  
Das ist auch ne Bootsklasse, an die ich nicht gedacht habe. Eher ne Nummer kleiner, was Motor und Rumpf angeht. 

Würde es halt zu 99% selbst pflegen und reparieren. Deswegen werden sich die Kosten dafür wahrscheinlich in Grenzen halten. Wie sinnvoll eine jährliche Inspektion ist bei einem gebrauchten Motor weiß ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. Bei meinem Auto gibt's da auch keine mehr (BJ 96).

Ob wasserlieger oder Trailer weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht. Hat beides vor und Nachteile. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe. Ich werde mich mal über die genauen Preise für Liegeplatz, Versicherungen etc erkundigen um die zwei wahrscheinlich größten(?) Faktoren bestimmen zu können. Was an Reparaturen, Betriebsstoffen etc hinzu kommt ist ja immer schwierig zu sagen. Kann 0 sein, kann aber auch 1000€ betragen. Ist halt immer ein gewisses Risiko.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Dann mach ich mal das Pro eigenes Boot ;-)

Wenn ich von einem Boot in der gewünschten Größe ausgehe mit einem kleinen Motor mit 15 max 30 PS, so fallen bei meiner Rechnung die Kosten erheblich niedriger aus.

Einen Motor in der Größe kann ich ohne Probleme im Winter im Keller lagern, und das Boot würde dann bei mir draußen unter einer Plane abwettern.

Ein Winterlager was etwa 10 % des Anschaffungspreises ausmacht wäre mir zu teuer.

Die Versicherung meines Bootes kostete bei einem angenommenem Zeitwert von 15.000 Euro 250 Euro Beitrag inkl. Haftpflicht und Kasko zur festen Taxe.

Ein eigenes Boot bietet mir Möglichkeiten es anzupassen, an meine Wünsche. Ich habe meine Rutenhalter dort wo ich sie brauche, ich montiere mir Sitze so wie es mir passt usw.

Und das Wichtigste, das Boot kann ich nutzen, wenn ich Zeit dafür habe, ich muss niemanden anrufen und reservieren sondern ich kann spontan los.

Versicherung etwa 200 Euro inkl. Trailerversicherung
Steuer gibt es noch keine
Liegeplatz oder Trailer bei der Größe kann man auch ratzfatz trailern
Wartung und Reparaturen  100 bis 150 Euro wenn keine Schäden auftreten und man selbst Hand anlegt.

Edit: Die Inspektion muss nicht zwingend in einer Werkstatt erfolgen, aber nach dem Ölwechsel, Kerzen kontrollieren und ggf tauschen und ganz wichtig den Impeller wechseln sollte man schon im Auge haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ein eigenes Boot bietet mir Möglichkeiten es anzupassen, an meine Wünsche. Ich habe meine Rutenhalter dort wo ich sie brauche, ich montiere mir Sitze so wie es mir passt usw.


Das ist genau der Punkt, den man abseits aller Kosten schlicht bedenken sollte bzw. eben einrechnen, was einem das wert ist.


----------



## Fischfrea (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

@ Strignatz
Die Kosten für ein eigenes Boot können shr niedrig sein aber auch in die Höhe schiessen. Es kommt auf die eigenen Vorstellungen an.
Ich nenne Dir mal ein eigenes Beispiel
Vor 4 Jahren habe ich mir ein kleines Sportboot mit 45 PS Außenborder und Trailer für 1500 € gekauft. Wie man sich denken kann kam dann etliches dazu, zuerst mußte alles erst malr aus dann Sanierung von innen. Seilzuglenkung war absoluter Müll also Teleskoplenkung rein, dann Beleuchtung dran, Bilgenpumpe rein. Dazu kamen dann noch komplett neue Sitze Kompass fehlte auch und da das Boot offen war wollte ich für Regen oder starker Sonne auch noch ein Bimini Verdeck, da auch Ostsee fahrten angedacht waren mußte noch ein 2. Außenborder her als Hilfsmotor sowie ein Funkgerät. Nach der 1. Ausfahrt auf Fehmarn merkte ich sehr schnell was noch alles Verbessungswürdig ist. Der Trailer mußte umgerüstet werden zum einfacheren slippen.
Um mal einfach auf einen Nenner zu kommen in den 4 Jahren habe ich ins Boot und Trailer zusätzlich 4000 € gesteckt. Man entdeckt immer wieder was noch verändert oder verbessert werden kann.
Versicherung fürs Boot ist der kleinste Faktor jährlich bei 170 €. Für mich war dieses Boot interessant das ich es immer ziehen kann und zu Hause komplett in meine Garage parken kann. Ich fahre 1-2 mal im Jahr hoch zur Ostsee und so ab April bis Oktober 1 X im  Monat auf dem Rhein.
Mir ist klar das was ich in das Boot gesteckt habe nie wieder zurück bekommen werde, aber ich bin unabhängig und kann fahren wann und wo ich möchte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt, den man abseits aller Kosten schlicht bedenken sollte bzw. eben einrechnen, was einem das wert ist.



ja genau so ist das. 

An der Küste macht ein Boot sicher mehr Sinn, wenn man mal damit in die Förde düsen kann, wenn die Heringe da sind, oder man auch mal auf Platten gehen möchte. 

Aber was unabhängig von der Motorgröße schon wichtig wäre:

Einen Führerschein zu machen.


----------



## Roter Piranha (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Hier mal meine Auflistung 
Quicksilver 500 cabin mit 90 PS 4 Takt Einspritzung 
Liegeplatz 200 Euro im Sommer 
Winterlager 160 Euro
Kran kosten rein im Frühjahr und im Herbst raus 70 Euro insgesamt, ist da Tradition, könnte meins auch sonst selber slippen.
Versicherung 81 Euro im Jahr auch an Land versichert
Benzin die Std bei volllast 12-15 l 
Antifouling 70  Euro 2,5 l reicht für 2 Jahre bzw 4 Anstriche. 
Und dann kommt noch das dazu was am Boot alles verändert werden muss/soll. Das ist ja bei jeden Boot anders.


----------



## mlkzander (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

wie schaffst du denn vollast mit nem 90er und nur 15L ?

nen 60er nimmt schon um die 22 L

oder ist vollast bei dir 3500 rpm ?


----------



## Roter Piranha (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Leichtes boot,  läuft bei 5900 upm,  60 km/h. Also dein Motor nimmt echt viel, hatte bis letztes jahr noch ein mercury 90 PS 4 Takt Vergaser, der nahm 17 Liter.  Und jetzt hab ich einen suzuki 90 PS Einspritzer.  
Boot liegt bei ca 600 kg 
Motor 160 kg meine ich


----------



## mlkzander (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

der 60er merc hatte bei mir 22L genommen bei 6000 rpm

ich habe jetzt den 70er yammi drauf, quasi nen bigfoot

das boot hat ne tonne voll beladen, brauche nun um die 19L bei 6300 rpm

komme auf knapp 52 km/h voll beladen und leer auf 57 km/h


----------



## Roter Piranha (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Ja weiß ich auch nicht, vom Gewicht her tut sich da ja nichts bei uns beiden. Wollte mir auch erst den yamaha 115 holen, der stand auch beim Händler, aber hat er mir von abgeraten, aber nur weil mein Boot nur bis 90 PS zugelassen ist. Aber die suzuki sollen auch bekannt sein das sie nicht viel brauchen, und Wartungsarm sind. Kann aber noch nicht viel dazu sagen, hab ihn erst seit ende September dran.


----------



## Korken (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Ein Boot ist Klasse, egal in welcher Größe !
Meine Bekannte spielt Golf, auch Klasse !
Kosten sind etwa gleich aber Hobby`s sind immer Kostenintensiv:g


----------



## Roter Piranha (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot

Ein Boot ist Klasse, egal in welcher Größe !
Meine Bekannte spielt Golf, auch Klasse !
Kosten sind etwa gleich aber Hobby`s sind immer Kostenintensiv


Top Antwort damit weiß man jetzt was an kosten auf ein zukommt #d


----------



## strignatz (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Moin Moin, vielen Dank für diesen zahlreichen Antworten. Ein 90 PS Boot wird es am Anfang nicht werden, dafür reicht das Geld im Moment nicht als armer Student  

Bisher sehen die Zahlen eigentlich ganz gut aus, weniger als ich befürchtet habe. Klar kann man gerade Reparaturen nicht einschätzen, aber das ist nunmal ein gewisses Risiko, welches man trägt oder man lässt es eben komplett bleiben. 
Einen geeigneten Liegeplatz (günstig gelegen, bezahlbar) müsste man noch finden. Ich brauche keinen, wo mir der Hafenmeister persönlich ins Boot hilft und mir den roten Teppich auslegt, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine. Wenn ich mir die Zahlen so grob angucke, gehe ich jetzt mal von 100 Euro im Monat aus (vielleicht sogar etwas weniger, selbstverständlich ohne Benzin). Vielleicht rüste ich um auf Photovoltaik?  
Das ist deutlich weniger als gedacht (ging von 200€+ aus). 

Also zusammenfassend gesagt, es ist bezahlbar. Klar ist die Anschaffung auch ein gewisser Faktor, doch da gibt's 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder gleich was vernünftiges kaufen oder ein Reparaturbedürftiges Boot, welches ich dann selbst restauriere. Die Kosten müssten natürlich im Vorraus grob abschätzbar sein. 

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe. Dann werde ich mich in der nächsten Zeit mal durchs Forum und diverse Infos schlagen, welches Boot denn geeignet wäre. Weil wenn es auf eine Restauration hinausläuft, fange ich lieber rechtzeitig an, damit ich auch in absehbarer Zeit fertig werde ohne unter Druck arbeiten zu müssen. 


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Fischfrea (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Hallo Marcel
ich gehe mal bei Dir von schmaler Tasche aus, also iwrd es ein gebraucht Boot werden. Da würde ich persönlich sagen solange die Schale dicht ist und es schwimmfähig ist, aus suchen billig wie möglich einkaufen und selber Restaurieren und aufbauen. Zum einen weisst du was Du selber gemacht hast , zum anderen kannst Du selber es nach Deinen Vorstellungen und Wünschen gestalten. Ich habe es vor 4 Jahren so selber gehalten und der Vorbesitzer würde heute das Boot nicht mehr wieder erkennen. Inzwischen hat das Boot 3 Aussenborder con 45 PS über 15 PS bis zum Hilfsmotor von 7,5 PS. In Ebay Kleinanzeigen findet man schon das eine oder andere Schnäppchen, nur jetzt ist Saison Anfang da meinen viel  ihre Preise sinnlos in die Höhe jagen zu müssen. Meine Empfehlung wäre bis zum Herbstende zu warten und dann günstig zu kaufen. Jetzt zwar den Markt beobachten sich auf eine bestimmte Größe fest legen und vergleichen. Im Kaufpreis sollte es mit Aussenborder und Trailer schon sein, Denn das sind Dinge die im Nachhinein kräftig zu Buche schlagen können. Zum Restaurieren haste dann den gesamten Winter und im nächsten Frühjahr dann Dein Boot nach deinen Bedürfnissen.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Morgen Strignatz,
ich rate Dir Dich hier http://www.boote-forum.de/index.php anzumelden. Da wird Dir richtig und auch kompetent geholfen.
Gerade wenn man vor hat sich was billiges, zum restaurieren, zu kaufen. Bei GFK Booten kann man da schnell eine Leiche erstehen.
Gruß zokker


----------



## mlkzander (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

ich sage dass restaurationen am ende *mindestens* genauso teuer kommen 
wie ein richtig gutes gebrauchtes, 

erfahrungen mit solchen, ich nenne es lieber sanierungen, gibt es zur genüge und 
wenn die meissten sanierer ehrlich sind dann werden sie das bestätigen

genau das meinte ich mit fass ohne boden, dass kan man nur vermeiden, wenn 
man es gleich richtig macht, denn ist doch wie überall:

wer billig kauft, kauft zwei oder gar drei mal

gerade wenn man ein kleines budget hat ist es umso wichtiger richtig zu investieren


und was zokker über die leichen schreibt, trifft absolut zu


----------



## Chris1711 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Wenn es was neues günstiges aus Alu sein soll schau mal bei Megalodon Boote rein. Habe da eins gekauft und bin zufrieden....


----------



## bobrooney (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Hast Du denn schon den Bootsführerschein?

Ich musste mich dieses Jahr auch entscheiden. Boot oder neues Mopped.

Ist das Mopped geworden. Ist in Düsseldorf einfach nicht das dolle Bootsrevier


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Hi Marcel,

ich kann mich nur anschließen, wenn Mike und Zokker mahnen nicht das Geld in eine Leiche zu versenken.

Das Material für eine Sachgerechte Reparatur ist meist nicht billig und ohne Fachkenntnisse ist man schell auf der falschen Fährte.

Sich über die Arbeiten am Boot im Vorfeld zu informieren ist der beste Rat den man geben kann und zwar vor dem Kauf!

Wenn du Fragen hast kannst du dich gern melden.


----------



## strignatz (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Es scheint doch alles nicht so einfach, wie ich es mir in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn gedacht habe. 
Der Vorteil an einer Restauration ist, dass die Möglichkeit besteht die Kosten über mehrere Monate zu verteilen, auch wenn es evtl insgesamt teurer wird. Wenn ich aber hinten raus das doppelte bezahle ist das wirtschaftlich ziemlich dumm 
Ja, alles nicht so einfach mit dem Angeln  Probleme über Probleme 

Ich werde mich dann die nächsten Tage nochmal schlau machen, was Ersatzteile, Lack, etc kosten, um eine grobe Ahnung zu haben, was auf mich zukommt bei einem Boot in dem und dem Zustand. 

Vielen Dank weiterhin für eure Hilfe. Ohne euch wäre ich wahrscheinlich irgendwann blind ins verderben gerannt


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

weil du es selber ansprichst mit Kosten über mehrere Monate verteilen... wie wäre es mit einer Finanzierung?


----------



## strignatz (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Wäre bei den aktuellen Zinssätzen sicherlich eine echte Alternative. Danke für den Tipp

Edit: als Student leider nicht leicht zu bekommen, somit nur über Umwege möglich


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Morgen Strignatsz,
was ist denn Dein ungefähres Budget, oder was würdes Du max ausgeben wollen?
Gruß zoker


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



zokker schrieb:


> Morgen Strignatsz,
> was ist denn Dein ungefähres Budget, oder was würdes Du max ausgeben wollen?
> Gruß zoker



Das wäre jetzt auch meine Frage gewesen...

Ich bin grad dabei mir ein Boot in genau deiner gesuchten Größe aufzubauen. Ein Smartliner 150 Aluboot. Ist komplett nackt und wird jetzt komplett ausgebaut mit allem drum und dran. 30 PS 2-Takter, 55 lbs E-Motor, etc... Bin grad in den Endzügen der Planung und der Umbau geht in den nächsten Wochen los. Wenn du Fragen hast, vor allem bzgl. Kosten, meld dich einfach...

Aktuelle Kosten:

Liegeplatz Bootsclub: 500 Euro pro Jahr
Versicherung Kasko + Haftpflicht: 210 Euro Pro Jahr
Inspektion kann ich noch nicht sagen, musste noch keine machen, aber kann man mit etwas technischem Verständnis auch selber machen wenns kein neuer Motor ist...

Hier mal noch ein Bild im aktuellen Zustand und ne grobe Zukunftsplanung...


----------



## strignatz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Ich dachte so an round about 5000€. Wie gesagt, innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Jahre. Diese Saison wird das wahrscheinlich nichts. 
Reicht das vom Budget her oder muss ich da noch ein bisschen was drauf tun? 

Klar gibt's auch Boote für weniger, aber die sind entweder zu klein oder in keinem guten Zustand, was wiederum Investitionen in Restaurierung bedeutet und wo ich, laut einigen Aussagen, wieder bei dem Budget lande, wenn nicht sogar mehr. 

Sehr geiles Boot Stoney! Darf man fragen, wie viel du ungefähr investieren wirst, bzw schon hast? 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Was ich zu bedenken geben möchte, da ja einige ihre Beispiele genannt haben was die Versicherung kostet, dort muss berücksichtigt werden wieviel dein Boot wert ist und welchen Wert du versichern möchtest, da sind große Unterschiede ob nun 5000tsd oder 30000 Euro versichert werden sollen....


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Stoney deine Planung deckt sich mit meiner.
 Ich bin ja auch auf der Suche nach einem Boot (Alu).
 Entweder man kauft sich einen vernünftigen Rohkörper und bastelt selber oder man kauft fertig.
 Nur mein Handwerkliches Geschick ist sehr nüchtern. Deshalb wäre hier die alternative für mich.

http://www.crestlinerboats.eu/multispecies/vision/1600-vision

 Allerdings sehr teuer und mit meinen Wünschen ausgestattet 43000€ Wert 

 Kannst du etwas zu deinen Kosten erzählen? würde mich sehr interessieren!!!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Stoney deine Planung deckt sich mit meiner.
> Ich bin ja auch auf der Suche nach einem Boot (Alu).
> Entweder man kauft sich einen vernünftigen Rohkörper und bastelt selber oder man kauft fertig.
> Nur mein Handwerkliches Geschick ist sehr nüchtern. Deshalb wäre hier die alternative für mich.
> ...




 Heftig, ich liebäugle mit einem Kaasboll 17er in Vertikalversion, in meiner Wunschausstattung mit Emotor usw. liegt das Ding bei 32tsd.
 Wäre sowas nicht auch was für dich Daniel, Wunschausbau möglich, da ja erst gefertigt wird wenn du eins bestellst und vor allem stabil das über den Schweriner ballern kannst bei Welle und auch mal die Ostsee oder Hamburger Elbe besuchen kannst, bei dem Freibord...


----------



## strignatz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

43k ist fern ab von jeglicher Machbarkeit  
Das kann ich dann in Angriff nehmen, wenn ich mit meinem Studium durch bin und die ein oder andere Mark als Ingenieur verdient habe 
Erstmal klein anfangen.
Bin mal gespannt was Stoney so für zahlen nennt, aber ich befürchte, dass diese sich eher in Daniels Richtung bewegen, als in meine


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Also als komplett Paket würde ich ja auch nur noch 37000€ zahlen müssen... grins.
 Aber die Summen sind jenseits von gut und Böse.
 50 iger ich werde mal gleich genauer nach deinem Modell suchen.
 Ich brauch halt wie du schon erwähnt hast ein Boot für den Schweriner und die Elbe.
 Und das hauptsächlich fürs vertikal angeln. Zum Aal angeln wäre es mir glaube ich zu schade. Da fahre ich lieber mit Andys raus  (hoffe er liest das nicht)  
 Und die bauen komplett nach deinen Wünschen?
 Denn die Bug Plattform soll für die Mädels zum Sonnen genutzt werden können. Und hinten in der Heckplattform waren ja auch noch 2 klappbare Sitze integriert so das man vernünftig sitzen kann wenn wir mal zu 4. rausfahren.
 Sprich ich brauch das perfekte Angelboot wo die Sippe mal zum Sonnen mit kann.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Hab 4 Bilder grad gesehen.
 Habe ich damals auch schon auf dem Schirm gehabt, allerdings gibt es ja noch keine weiteren Infos dazu.
 Und mir fehlt der Teppich! Denn ich habe keine Lust auf dem blanken Alu Riffelblech zu stehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Stoney deine Planung deckt sich mit meiner.
> Ich bin ja auch auf der Suche nach einem Boot (Alu).
> Entweder man kauft sich einen vernünftigen Rohkörper und bastelt selber oder man kauft fertig.
> Nur mein Handwerkliches Geschick ist sehr nüchtern. Deshalb wäre hier die alternative für mich.
> ...



Edit: hier mal ein Beispiel

Das ist nicht nur teuér, das ist auch für die Ostsee nichts.

Ein Bassboat ist super wenn man mit Kunstködern angelt in Gewässern, die kaum Seegang haben, ansonsten ist es wohl ein Modegag. 

Ich glaube viele träumen davon, ohne sich Gedanken gemacht zu haben warum das Boot so aussieht.


@strignatz: für dein Buget solltest du was gebrauchtes bekommen können im gepflegten Zustand.
Für ein Heringsangeln oder Ansitzangeln ist das nichts.


----------



## strignatz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Dann muss halt ein zweites Boot für die Ostsee her. 
Wenn Daniel jetzt schon 6000€ spart und somit ein richtiges Schnäppchen macht, dann ist ein zweites Ostseetaugliches Boot drin  
Ne mal im Ernst, die Preise sind ja mal wirklich fern ab von gut und böse. 
Und dann noch nicht mal seetauglich...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Hab 4 Bilder grad gesehen.
> Habe ich damals auch schon auf dem Schirm gehabt, allerdings gibt es ja noch keine weiteren Infos dazu.
> Und mir fehlt der Teppich! Denn ich habe keine Lust auf dem blanken Alu Riffelblech zu stehen.



carnivore-fishing musst mal schauen, da ist so ein Boot zu sehen in Vertikalversion.
 Bilder gibs kaum, da meines Wissens nur zwei drei davon rumfahren....
 Bin im  Januar aufm Bodden auf so einem Teil mitgefahren, seit dem steht es 100 Prozentig fest so was hole ich mir...|smlove2:

 Ja ok mit dem Teppich ist eben Geschmackssache, ohne kannst aber auch mit deinem Boot zum Aalangeln dann|supergri
 Zu den Bassbooten, schon einige gesehen, auf der Müritz, wenn ich immer sehe diese tief ausgeschnittenen Spiegel hinten, ne nix für mich...
 Und Teppich ist auch nix für mich, achte nicht so drauf und ruck zuck ist der versaut, beim Kaasboll inner Waschanlage mitm Kärcher abspritzen fertig...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



strignatz schrieb:


> Dann muss halt ein zweites Boot für die Ostsee her.
> Wenn Daniel jetzt schon 6000€ spart und somit ein richtiges Schnäppchen macht, dann ist ein zweites Ostseetaugliches Boot drin
> Ne mal im Ernst, die Preise sind ja mal wirklich fern ab von gut und böse.
> Und dann noch nicht mal seetauglich...



Für 5000tsd gebraucht mal schauen nach einem Crescent Trader 465, klasse Boot, fahren auf der Müritz bei Welle und auf der Ostsee auch viele vertreten....
 Sehr hohe Bordwand bei der Bootsgröße...


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

@Testudo
 Ich glaube die Anzeige habe ich heute schon gelesen.

 Ich habe auch immer meine bedenken um die Höhe der Boardwand.
 Schließlich muss ich oft mit Wellen von 50cm oder höher rechnen.
 Das größte Problem ist nur man kann sich bei mir vor Ort nie etwas Live anschauen um sagen zu können ja das würde reichen oder eben nicht.
 Auf der Fishing Masters waren diese Boote ja ausgestellt doch durch einen Lehrgang wurde meine Planung komplett über den Haufen geworfen.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

@50-iger Wer vertreibt denn diese Boote?
 Denn ich bin der letzte der die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> @50-iger Wer vertreibt denn diese Boote?
> Denn ich bin der letzte der die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte.



Kaasboll Europe, in Hamburg sitzen die....
 Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, steht die Carnivore dort auch immer aufm Hof...


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Gefunden  

http://www.carnivore-fishing.de/das-boot.html


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Gut das Hamburg ja nicht soweit weg ist. 
 Ich kenne einige die zu den Jungs einen guten Draht haben. Werde mich also mal schlau machen. Danke


----------



## Skorpio (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Hallo

 Nur nicht entmutigen lassen Strignatz |supergri

 Klein anfangen und dann langsam mit wachsen muss das Ziel sein. 
 Versuch mal irgendwo mit zu fahren, bzw. Probefahrten zu machen um Dich zu orientieren und lass Dir Zeit, auf dem Markt gibt es unendlich viel Müll und Treibgut.

 Mindestmaße sollten bei Deinem Vorhaben 4,5 x 1,8m sein, besser wäre 5,0 x 2,0m. 
 15 PS Minimum würd ich schon anstreben...
 Gemütlichkeit und Luxus wie Lederdrehstühle, Teppich, Echolotnetzwerke lass mal außen vor und geh rein auf Funktionalität, denn das wird eh nicht Dein letztes Boot sein wenn Dich der Virus erwischt hat :m

 Gucken, lauern und informieren, dann klappts auch, denn auf dem Markt ist für jeden was dabei 

 Viel Glück #h


----------



## GeorgeB (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



> Gemütlichkeit und Luxus wie Lederdrehstühle, Teppich, Echolotnetzwerke  lass mal außen vor und geh rein auf Funktionalität, denn das wird eh  nicht Dein letztes Boot sein wenn Dich der Virus erwischt hat :m



Eben :m

Ich lese hier von Summen, da schlottern mir die Knie. Muss ich mir kopieren und meinem Weibchen zeigen, damit sie sieht wie bescheiden ich bin. Boot, Motor, fertig.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Eben :m
> 
> Ich lese hier von Summen, da schlottern mir die Knie. Muss ich mir kopieren und meinem Weibchen zeigen, damit sie sieht wie bescheiden ich bin. Boot, Motor, fertig.



Die Summen entstehen eben, wenn man ein Boot bisher nutzt und dann eben DAS Boot sich kaufen möchte was einen dann viele weitere Jahre zum Fisch bringt
 Ich habe bereits einen Angelkahn auf der Müritz, nur lässt sich das 9m lange Teil schlecht einfach mal slippen um dann auf der Ostsee oder am Bodden ne Runde zu angeln, deshalb soll eben einmal was vernünftiges gekauft werden.
 Dies nicht einfach aus blauen Dunst heraus sondern nach Probefahrten, ansehen von einigen Booten und eben noch mehr Vergleichen und Abgleichen, was eben zu dem passt was man mit dem Teil vor hat.
 Gerade bei dem von mir angestrebten Kaasboll ist der Wertverlust auch quasi Null, wenn man mal sieht das ein gebrauchtes irgendwo angeboten wird ist es auch schon wieder weg und das zu super Preisen in Bezug zum Neuwert, somit sehe ich das auch als Geldanlage.


----------



## Skorpio (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Kommt halt immer drauf an was man will Georg :m

 MfG


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

@george
Boot und Motor reichen dir?
Aber wenn man gezielt auf Zander vertikal angeln möchte braucht es meiner Meinung nach mehr. 
Und ich hab es gerne gemütlich und ein wenig Luxus kann beim Angeln auch nicht schaden. Ein XXL Echo mit Plotter und Co zum Fisch finden und einen Bugmotor zum auf der Stelle stehen. Und natürlich ein 2. Echo im Bug wo man dann genüsslich vorne auf dem Drehstuhl sitzen kann.


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Hier mal ne grobe Kostenübersicht:

Boot neu: 3000 €
30 PS Motor 2-Takt gebraucht: 1300 €
E-Motor 55er Traxxis neu: 450 €
Batterie 180 Ah neu: 200 €
Ladegerät 2-Bank 20 Ah neu: 140 €
Trailer gebraucht + zusätzliche Rollen: 600 €
etc, etc...

Mit allem drum und dran:

Stühle
Aluunterkonstruktion
Holz
Teppich
Lukenheber
neuer Tank
Instrumente
etc, pp...

komm ich grob gerechnet auf knapp 8000 €.

Allerdings alles komplett selbst gebaut.

Steuerstand und Livewell noch nicht mit eingerechnet, da kommen schätzungsweise nochmal 500 - 1000 dazu... auch selbst gebaut...

+ Lack...

Ne ganze Stange Geld und auch n Arsch voll Arbeit, aber am Ende garantiert n ganzes Stück günstiger als neu gekauft!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Hier mal ne grobe Kostenübersicht:
> 
> Boot neu: 3000 €
> 30 PS Motor 2-Takt gebraucht: 1300 €
> ...



Ganzes Stück günstiger aber auch nur, wenn du deine verloren gegangene zeit durch den Umbau nicht anrechnest, denn da hättest in der Zeit mit einem fertigen schon einige Std/Tage aufm Wasser angeln können

 Die Preise die man für manche fertig ausgebauten Boote bezahlt sind schon Hammer, aber letztendlich muss man immer sehen, die Leute die das dort zusammen bauen wollen ja auch ihren Monatslohn bekommen und die Firmen überleben, denke Masse an Gewinn, ist an so einem Boot nicht zu machen...
 Weiterhin muss man auch immer sehen, ob man die Möglichkeiten und Fähigkeiten hat zum Umbau, Maschinen vorhanden usw. ist das alles da ist es ideal, muss man noch zig Sachen kaufen, passt der Spruch von MLKZANDER wieder, Fass ohne Boden.


----------



## Peter21 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Das ist ein interessantes Projekt. 

Unterm Strich macht für einen Otto Normal Bürger/Angler eine Anschaffung keinen Sinn.

Zeit, Budget, Nutzen & Kosten. Bei mir Danke Familie und Job kommt alles zu kurz. So ist das und ich kann auch ohne Boot sehr gut leben.

Und Besitz kann in diesem Fall auch ordentlich belasten. 

Ich finde für den Einstieg und die Flexiblität ist eher ein Schlauboot bzw. ein Kajak sehr interessant. 

Alles Andere ist was für ProfiAngler, Millionäre, Rentner oder Wahnsinnige interessant


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Dann bin ich ein Wahnsinniger


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Sagt mal, einige haben hier wohl etwas den Boden unter den Füßen verloren. Strignatz will erstmal reinrichen und sich nicht auf Lebenszeit verschulden. Ich hab da als Empfehlung erst mal an so was gedacht.http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-suzuki-4-takt/315605906-211-18886?ref=search
oder so was: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/aqualine-490-bj-2011/312325599-211-71?ref=search
Gruß ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Die Offtopicbeiträge gelöscht - un wir sind hier mit einem anderen Ton unterwegs als mit "Fresse halten"........


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ganzes Stück günstiger aber auch nur, wenn du deine verloren gegangene zeit durch den Umbau nicht anrechnest, denn da hättest in der Zeit mit einem fertigen schon einige Std/Tage aufm Wasser angeln können



Logo, ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele Stunden da am Schluß drinhängen!

Aber da ich technisch etwas begabt bin und die Möglichkeiten habe ist mir das wurschd... 

Für mich ist es nicht nur ein Boot, das könnte ich mir einfach kaufen... Für mich ist es ein Projekt das mir Spaß macht! Und am Schluss kann ich sagen: Kuck mal, dass hab ich ganz alleine gebaut! Und ich glaub dann geh ich noch 100000 Mal lieber angeln wie mit nem fertig gekauften!

Was nicht heißt, dass ich mir keins fertig kaufen würde wenn ich zuviel Geld übrig hätte... Aber soviel Kohle werde ich nie übrig haben für das was ich gerne hätte... :m


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



zokker schrieb:


> Sagt mal, einige haben hier wohl etwas den Boden unter den Füßen verloren. Strignatz will erstmal reinrichen und sich nicht auf Lebenszeit verschulden. Ich hab da als Empfehlung erst mal an so was gedacht.http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/angelboot-mit-15-ps-suzuki-4-takt/315605906-211-18886?ref=search
> oder so was: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/aqualine-490-bj-2011/312325599-211-71?ref=search
> Gruß ...



Das erste wär für den Anfang doch top! Noch nen E-Motor dazu und fertig ist das Angelboot! Und wenn man irgendwann doch etwas anderes / größeres will kriegt man das noch gut verkauft!

Ich will hier niemand zum Umbau überreden, wollt nur mal darstellen was das an Kosten verursacht. Son GFK Boot ist da halt doch deutlich günstiger, oft schon mit Staukästen ausgerüstet und oft günstig in Kombi mit Motor zu erwerben... Und da GFK halt auch leicht selbst zu reparieren!


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Stoney darf ich dich darum bitten einen eigenen Tread aufzumachen indem du von deinem Projekt mit Bildern berichtest. Bin wirklich sehr daran interessiert und eventuell kann das für mich und andere auch den gewissen Anreiz bieten sich auch um so ein Projekt zu kümmern. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## strignatz (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Peter21 schrieb:


> Das ist ein interessantes Projekt.
> 
> Unterm Strich macht für einen Otto Normal Bürger/Angler eine Anschaffung keinen Sinn.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, ob du die Elbe und Ostsee kennst, aber ich glaube, wenn ich mich mit nem Schlauchboot oder Kayak auf die Gewässer begebe, hat meine Familie nicht mehr lange was von mir und wenn ich ersoffen bin, brauche ich auch keinen Job mehr  


Wirklich coole Projekte und Ideen von euch! Hätte nicht mit so viel Feedback gerechnet. Die Boote von den Kleinanzeigen sehen wirklich interessant aus. Ich denke für den Einstieg ist das die richtige Richtung. 
Hätte beim Umbau von Stoney mit mehr gerechnet, als das was er vorgerechnet hat. Hatte eher so 15k geschätzt. Aber das ist preislich ja noch vertretbar. Klar sind da die Arbeitsstunden nicht mit drin, aber ich glaube am Boot basteln und den Fortschritt sehen und die Freude auf das erste Mal Wasser unterm Kiel entschädigt dann doch für die investierte Zeit.

Edit: Das zweite Boot ist ganz nett, aber zu klein von der Nutzfläche her. Zu zweit oder zu dritt wird das schon eher eng schätze ich mal


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Stoney darf ich dich darum bitten einen eigenen Tread aufzumachen indem du von deinem Projekt mit Bildern berichtest. Bin wirklich sehr daran interessiert und eventuell kann das für mich und andere auch den gewissen Anreiz bieten sich auch um so ein Projekt zu kümmern.
> Vielen Dank



Wollte ich sowieso machen sobald ich mit dem endgültigen Umbau anfange. Wenn du vorher Fragen hast, meld dich einfach per PN! Hab eigentlich schon so gut wie alles geplant, berechnet, 3D-Zeichnungen gemacht, etc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Das find ich klasse (gerade als handwerklicher Volldepp begeistert mich immer wieder, was Boardies alles so hinkriegen!) ...

Berichte aber ruhig auch über Fallstricke und Fehlschläge - auch wenn ich bei dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe von Dir, von einer guten Vorbereitung ausgehe..

Wenn Du fertig bist, sach Bescheid - wir kommen Stapellauf und erstes Angeln drehen fürs Anglerboard TV 
;-))


----------



## Daniel SN (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Danke!!!
 Habe mir schon das Prospekt angefordert und bin auf die Boote mit Castingdeck gespannt.
 Denn das würde ja weniger arbeit machen.
 Nur wäre mir das 150 wohl etwas zu klein. Aber du planst auch bestimmt nicht mit 4 Leuten zu fahren. Muss ja an Family denken.


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



strignatz schrieb:


> Hätte beim Umbau von Stoney mit mehr gerechnet, als das was er vorgerechnet hat. Hatte eher so 15k geschätzt. Aber das ist preislich ja noch vertretbar. Klar sind da die Arbeitsstunden nicht mit drin, aber ich glaube am Boot basteln und den Fortschritt sehen und die Freude auf das erste Mal Wasser unterm Kiel entschädigt dann doch für die investierte Zeit.



Genau so seh ichs auch! 

Man kommt auch mit weniger aus wenn man will...

Stühle gibts auch für 60 Euro statt 250
Pedestale für 80 statt 150
Kunstrasen statt Bootsteppich 5 € qm statt 18
Sitzbänke drinlassen statt durch Alukonstruktion zu ersetzen
etc...

Und wenn man die Schale auch noch gebraucht kauft noch günstiger...


----------



## strignatz (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Ja, aber möchtest du schicke, drehbare Stühle auf denen man gut sitzen kann oder Plastikgartenstühle? Wenn man schon verhältnismäßig viel Geld in die Hand nimmt und so viel Arbeit rein steckt, dann doch bitte richtig und mit qualitativ hochwertigen Materialien. Und die 500€ die du sparst, machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. Du ärgerst dich hinterher nur drüber nicht vernünftig gebaut zu haben.


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das find ich klasse (gerade als handwerklicher Volldepp begeistert mich immer wieder, was Boardies alles so hinkriegen!) ...
> 
> Berichte aber ruhig auch über Fallstricke und Fehlschläge - auch wenn ich bei dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe von Dir, von einer guten Vorbereitung ausgehe..
> 
> ...



Hehe, ja gerne! Bin zwar Kamerascheu, aber das kriegen wir hin! :m

Vorbereitung ist in dem Fall das A und O glaub ich, aber ich bin mir ganz sicher dass da noch einiges unerwartetes auf mich zukommt mit dem ich nicht gerechnet hab! Kommt alles in den Bericht... Hat ja schon damit angefangen, dass mir auf dem Weg zur Jungfernfahrt die Motorhalterung gerissen ist die ich dann schweißen lassen musste und den halben Motor zerlegt hab weil mir beim auseinanderbauen noch die Schraube eines Gummipuffers abgerissen ist... Das war ein gef****!!!



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Danke!!!
> Habe mir schon das Prospekt angefordert und bin auf die Boote mit Castingdeck gespannt.
> Denn das würde ja weniger arbeit machen.
> Nur wäre mir das 150 wohl etwas zu klein. Aber du planst auch bestimmt nicht mit 4 Leuten zu fahren. Muss ja an Family denken.



Geangelt werden soll mit 2, ab und zu auch mal mit 3 Personen, aber das ist platztechnisch überhaupt kein Problem. Zum Ausflug gehts dann auch mal mit 4 oder 5 Personen, dann allerdings nur ohne angeln. Ich bau vorne 2 Fahrerstühle und hinten ne klappbare Sitzbank für 2-3 Leute, das passt gut!
Die 5 Meter Variante ist dafür natürlich noch besser geeignet.

Kauf dir aber bitte keins von den Fertigen Bass oder Pro Booten von denen, die Verarbeitung ist absuluter Müll! Hab ich mir auf der Boot in Düsseldorf angeschaut, Billigster Teppich, franst überall schon aus, billigste Verarbeitung der Unterkonstruktion etc... Was ich cool finde ist der Steuerstand des Pro 500. Wenn ich den irgendwo einzeln bekomme und er bezahlbar ist kommt der auf mein Boot...

Das Casting-Deck und die Hintere Plattform bauen ist sehr einfach wenn du nichts spezielles willst, da brauchst du nur ein paar Aluvierkantrohre, Blechschrauben, Siebdruckplatten, Teppich und ein paar Scharniere für die Klappen. Die Sitzbänke können drinbleiben... Und du hast garantiert bessere Qualität wie da aus m Werk kommt!

Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass die Boote nix taugen, die Verarbeitung des Bootes an sich ist meiner Meinung nach super! Aber der Ausbau lässt echt zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



strignatz schrieb:


> Ja, aber möchtest du schicke, drehbare Stühle auf denen man gut sitzen kann oder Plastikgartenstühle? Wenn man schon verhältnismäßig viel Geld in die Hand nimmt und so viel Arbeit rein steckt, dann doch bitte richtig und mit qualitativ hochwertigen Materialien. Und die 500€ die du sparst, machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. Du ärgerst dich hinterher nur drüber nicht vernünftig gebaut zu haben.



Meine Rede...

Ist auch nur als Beispiel gedacht, wenn jemand was machen will aber nicht so viel Geld ausgeben will. Es gibt auch gute Stühle für 80 Euro, aber trotzdem nicht mit was teurem zu vergleichen... Vor allem wenn man 10 Stund drauf sitzt! ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Hehe, ja gerne! Bin zwar Kamerascheu, aber das kriegen wir hin! :m


Klasse!
Karlsruh isch ja ums Eck, da bin ich in ner Stunde, wenn Du Bock hasch, können wir auch schon beim  bauen drehen....
Einfach melden, kriegen wir hin ;-)


----------



## Daniel SN (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

So habe grad paar Erfahrungen gelesen.
Das Blech soll angeblich sehr wabbelig sein und nicht von guter Quali.

Hab ihr noch was gefunden was dem TE eventuell gefallen könnte.
Bin letztes Jahr schon drauf gestoßen aber wieder verdrängt.

http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=nl&u=http://www.smit-watersport.nl/&prev=search


 Preise TOP


 Danke für die Info Stoney!!!
 Damit hat sich das dann auch wieder erledigt


----------



## strignatz (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Coole Boote, aber irgendwie noch komplett nackig. Da fehlt ja irgendwie noch alles. 
Was ist von diesen DLRG Rettungsbooten zu halten? Geht das eher in Richtung Bass boat, also ungeeignet für die See?


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> So habe grad paar Erfahrungen gelesen.
> Das Blech soll angeblich sehr wabbelig sein und nicht von guter Quali.
> 
> Danke für die Info Stoney!!!
> Damit hat sich das dann auch wieder erledigt



Hab ich bisher nicht feststellen können. Die Blechstärke ist auch nicht dünner wie bei anderen Booten. Das einzige was ich gemerkt habt, ist dass das Seitenblech je nach Fahrweise und  Motorvibration vibriert, das sich aber irgendwas beim Fahren verformt wie ich in einigen Foren gelesen hab kann ich nicht bestätigen... 
Da das Blech zwischen den Sitzbänken keine weitere Versteifung hat ist aber klar, dass das vibriert... Ich werde da von vorne bis hinten ein 5 cm Alu-U-Profil einkleben und mit der restlichen  Unterkonstruktion vernieten, dann vibriert da gar nix mehr... hoff ich! ;-)

Die meisten fertigen Boote haben eine seitenverkleidung und darunter entweder eine versteifung der seitenbleche oder sind zwischen verkleidung und seitenwand ausgeschäumt, dass da nix vibriert ist klar.


----------



## Marf22 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Ich oute mich auch mal als Selbstausbauer bzw. Restaurierer

Wir haben uns damals nen ne Piction, ähnlich den Shetland Booten, mit 90er Merkury und Trailer gekauft. Das ganze ein Jahr gefahren und sich nen Kopp gemacht was man den gerne anders haben möchten.

Wir haben dann eines Tages im Winter Kajüte und Boden rausgeflext und alles von Neuem aufgebaut. Neue Spannten eingezogen, den Rumpf teilweise  verstärkt, Kabelkanäle und ne brauchbare Wasserführung mit Bilgenpumpe eingebaut. Zu guter letzt nen Steuerstand von nem Festrumpfschlauchboot und fertig war das Konsolenboot.Das ganze hat einen Winter gedauert. Mit der Zeit ist immer wieder was dazu gekommen oder was geändert worden. Das ganze hat uns ca. 8-9000 € gekostet. Dafür haben wir ein Neuwertiges Boot mit nem sehr guten 2-Takter in der 6m Klasse. Der erste Dorsch von UNSEREM Boot war durch nichts zu ersetzen.

Das ganze haben wir mit der Unterstützung  des Boote-Forums.de durchgezogen. Da hat man uns viel geholfen und auf Fehler aufmerksam gemacht.

Das ganze ist nicht ohne, aber für das Geld hätten wir ein Neues oder gutes Gebrauchtes in der Größe mit der Ausstattung nicht bekommen. Irgendwann kommt mal ein 4-Takter dran und ein anderer Trailer, aber eilt alles nicht.

Was man auch sagen muss, wir hatten ne große  Halle mit Ofen, Profiwerkzeug und sind beides Handwerker von Beruf und dazu noch Hobbyschrauber.


----------



## bastus (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Betriebskosten Angelboot*

Moin
Per Definition ist ein Boot ein Loch in der Wasseroberfläche in dem man Geld versenkt.......
Gruß
Basti


----------

